# Tom Petty's "Live Anthology"



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I am a long-time Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers fan who has seen enough of their shows through the years to recognize them as one of our best live rock 'n' roll bands. Petty has recently released his "Live Anthology" which simply contains some of his favorite songs and performances over 30+ years. On CD this is a *steal*: 4 discs for ~$18! Included are a number of covers including "Goldfinger" with some tasty surf guitar from Mike Campbell, as well as songs from Bobby Womack, Van Morrison, the Grateful Dead (!) and more.

If you are an analog fan, check Elusive Disc for the 7 LP version of this collection on 180 gram vinyl. It will, I am certain, deliver a healthy slice of dynamic range. Recommended. utstanding:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I saw a couple of his concerts back in the 90's and they were excellent.


----------

